# Here's another one for the helmet debate (BBC Article)



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I actually don't have a problem with that discount plan. If it actually does something for the ski area. Like help lower their insurance rates. If that is the case, then I am okay with them encouraging helmet use with incentives such as discounts on their set prices. Making it mandatory is stupid. 

It is a slippery slope, and I hate helmet Nazis...


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

that is the fear of the debate spreading to a wider audience - because before you know it, Kyle's Mom will be bored, see this, and get involved... and invade Canada or something.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kyle's Mom is a big fat bitch...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I really dont get why someone would not wear a helmet. Comfort? Looks? Certainly snowboarders arn't known for their sense of "style". Honestly someone who does not wear a helmet looks more ridicules then someone wearing a diaper. No offense to anyone here. It looks even more ridicules when I see an adult not wear one, because they should simply know better. Ill admit i've been a total douche bag and yelled from the chair lift at some guy who was going down the slopes with his kids that had no helmets and said "man your kids looking so fcking awesome not wearing helmets". No one is good enough to not wipe out, and our heads are not that strong. It doesnt take much to end up a vegetable.

I wonder if anyone laying in a hospital bed because of a head injury who did not wear a helmet thinks "man if I only wore a helmet I wouldn't have to wear a bib the rest of my life" , or do they think "man i looked sick on those slopes with no helmet. Where is the nurse? I think I just sht my pants again"

It only pisses me off more that our healthcare covers all the medical bills for these dumb asses.

ok, rant is over. Just keeping it real...


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i don't wear a helmet 

...she's the biggest bitch in the whole wide world...


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I really dont get why someone would not wear a helmet. Comfort? Looks? Certainly snowboarders arn't known for their sense of "style". Honestly someone who does not wear a helmet looks more ridicules then someone wearing a diaper. No offense to anyone here. It looks even more ridicules when I see an adult not wear one, because they should simply know better. Ill admit i've been a total douche bag and yelled from the chair lift at some guy who was going down the slopes with his kids that had no helmets and said "man your kids looking so fcking awesome not wearing helmets". No one is good enough to not wipe out, and our heads are not that strong. It doesnt take much to end up a vegetable.
> 
> I wonder if anyone laying in a hospital bed because of a head injury who did not wear a helmet thinks "man if I only wore a helmet I wouldn't have to wear a bib the rest of my life" , or do they think "man i looked sick on those slopes with no helmet. Where is the nurse? I think I just sht my pants again"
> 
> ...


I guess that's one of the points of this article:
The doctor - Dr. Mike - on Ski Patrol there noted that "despite a 40% increase in recent years in the number of skiers and boarders wearing helmets in Scotland, there has been no reduction in the number of people who have sustained head injuries". So I guess that based on that - even if people were all wearing helmets - wouldn't affect your public health care tax burden. 

As for why not wear one: I've had major comfort issues when I tried a helmet before. 
I've avoided head injuries by staying w/in my means. I guess kinda behind the point of what Dr. Mike said above... I could be one of those idiots that get's the "invincible helmet" complex. That's not to say I still wouldn't get one if i found one that fit very well - just not on the active search yet.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> I really dont get why someone would not wear a helmet. Comfort? Looks? Certainly snowboarders arn't known for their sense of "style". Honestly someone who does not wear a helmet looks more ridicules then someone wearing a diaper. No offense to anyone here. It looks even more ridicules when I see an adult not wear one, because they should simply know better. Ill admit i've been a total douche bag and yelled from the chair lift at some guy who was going down the slopes with his kids that had no helmets and said "man your kids looking so fcking awesome not wearing helmets". No one is good enough to not wipe out, and our heads are not that strong. It doesnt take much to end up a vegetable.
> 
> I wonder if anyone laying in a hospital bed because of a head injury who did not wear a helmet thinks "man if I only wore a helmet I wouldn't have to wear a bib the rest of my life" , or do they think "man i looked sick on those slopes with no helmet. Where is the nurse? I think I just sht my pants again"
> 
> ...


what exactly are you keeping real, the gear nazi stigma? why don't you just worry about yourself? how can you enjoy this sport if you are raging on people for not wearing helmets? how is it you think your health insurance covers people that get injured on the mtn? are you a retard? you think you are the only one with a job and health insurance? it's just as easy to call you a fucking idiot for not wearing a back protector, a neck brace, or a full face helmet when you ride. if you don't, that's your problem. i don't go enjoy sports to point out how wrong others are doing it. you must lead a very disappointing life if you act that way towards others. good luck with that! just keeping it real...


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

huckfin said:


> what exactly are you keeping real, the gear nazi stigma? why don't you just worry about yourself? how can you enjoy this sport if you are raging on people for not wearing helmets? how is it you think your health insurance covers people that get injured on the mtn? are you a retard? you think you are the only one with a job and health insurance? it's just as easy to call you a fucking idiot for not wearing a back protector, a neck brace, or a full face helmet when you ride. if you don't, that's your problem. i don't go enjoy sports to point out how wrong others are doing it. you must lead a very disappointing life if you act that way towards others. good luck with that! just keeping it real...


Dude.

Read where im from. I live in canada where we dont have health insurance, but a social healthcare system that pays for everyone. The problem I have is that when people are dumb and get injured I have to pay for it, so by definition I am worrying about myself as you suggested. 

Trust me, when your country gets social healthcare you will look at smokers, overweight people and people who dont wear helmets completely differently because 40 cents of every dollar you pay in taxes will go to a healthcare system that pays for other peoples dumb choices.

BTW, who said I wasnt enjoying this sport?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I have no issue with the resorts REWARDING people for wearing helmets as long as they don't ban or punish people who choose NOT to wear one.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> Dude.
> 
> Read where im from. I live in canada where we dont have health insurance, but a social healthcare system that pays for everyone. The problem I have is that when people are dumb and get injured I have to pay for it, so by definition I am worrying about myself as you suggested.
> 
> ...


dood

you're straping onto a board that rifles you down a mountain and you can easily be severly injured. i don't want to pay for your health care. If you want to be healthy there are other alternitives. what are you ppl thinking? trying to look cool flying down a hill at break neck speeds and jumping and spinning. I can't believe i have to pay for this.


signed
Low Impact Eliptical User.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> dood
> 
> you're straping onto a board that rifles you down a mountain and you can easily be severly injured. i don't want to pay for your health care. If you want to be healthy there are other alternitives. what are you ppl thinking? trying to look cool flying down a hill at break neck speeds and jumping and spinning. I can't believe i have to pay for this.
> 
> ...


touche...

Although reasonable/obvious precautions isn't to much to ask for.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya some times i wear one but mostly just cause i don't want a goose egg on a rail (which i suck at).


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> touche...
> 
> Although reasonable/obvious precautions isn't to much to ask for.



reasonable/obvious precautions as defined by you? haha, love it.. i'm sure there are plenty of people that think you are a total idiot for even braving the cold, and risking your limbs to enjoy this sport. and what might be obvious danger to you may not be obvious danger to others, and maybe the people that don't wear helmets don't take the same risks you do? ever thought about that? so unless you wear ironman suit when you ride you are at just as much risk as someone that does not wear a helmet. a helmet will not save you from a broken neck or keep you from impaling yourself on a nasty tree branch. so go ahead and rage all you want, you are no different than the religious bible humpers that knock on my door and tell me i'm not living my life the way i should, and their way is better.. preach on brother. :dunno:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

think of it in the same line as seat belts, or helmets while riding a motorcycle or even riding a bike (all must be done by law where i live). 

Seems obvious to me, but maybe not to you or others. Im willing to accept that.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Aren't helmets only really "effective" up to 15km/h or something to that extent? I mean if anyone who advocated helmet use had a clue they'd realize that concussions and brain damage are mostly caused by the brain slamming against the skull. An inch or two of give can only disperse so much force before you head eventually takes some of it.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i don't wear a helmet, but if i had kids riding, i would absolutely make them wear a helmet. to me, it's a lot like wearing a seat belt, why the hell not do it? i think i'll probably get a helmet this year for when i'm on big mountains instead of my little local one.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

huckfin said:


> reasonable/obvious precautions as defined by you? haha, love it.. i'm sure there are plenty of people that think you are a total idiot for even braving the cold, and risking your limbs to enjoy this sport. and what might be obvious danger to you may not be obvious danger to others, and maybe the people that don't wear helmets don't take the same risks you do? ever thought about that? so unless you wear ironman suit when you ride you are at just as much risk as someone that does not wear a helmet. a helmet will not save you from a broken neck or keep you from impaling yourself on a nasty tree branch. so go ahead and rage all you want, you are no different than the religious bible humpers that knock on my door and tell me i'm not living my life the way i should, and their way is better.. preach on brother. :dunno:


it might keep you from dying if you run into a tree, or slam your head on a rail, or a rock.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> think of it in the same line as seat belts, or helmets while riding a motorcycle or even riding a bike (all must be done by law where i live).
> 
> Seems obvious to me, but maybe not to you or others. Im willing to accept that.


All of which are stupid laws. I also don't believe in socialized healthcare, mostly because americans are too fat.


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't wear a helmet 
For many years people haven't worn helmets, only in the last few years it has been coming more "in" to wear one, in Austria helmets for kids under 12 are compulsory. If someone chooses not to wear a helmet it's their choice, and if they crash and have serious injuries it's their problem, the same as if I crash and turn into a veg, it's my problem and not the millions of skiers/boards out there. 

It's not the same as bikers having to wear a helmet

But good on resorts looking into making them compulsory. We're all sheep and will have to follow, but there will always be a few black sheep out there :cheeky4:


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Gustov said:


> it might keep you from dying if you run into a tree, or slam your head on a rail, or a rock.


stupid position to take. will it also keep me from breaking my neck on a failed 100 foot gap attempt? 

what about those folks that don't ride rails, don't ride trees, and only ride groomers at a very medium/slow pace? are they in the same danger as guys in the park and riding the trees? NO! sure, it's easy to strap on a helmet and have a little extra security, but why should i HAVE to? with roper motivation i could ride an entire season with a carton of eggs in my backpack, and never break one. i don't care what other people do, i don't judge. just don't judge me for not doing it the way you do it, i take care of myself, if i get hurt it's my own problem. too bad more people don't have the sense of personal responsibility and continue to ask the gov't and corp america to keep them safe.. pathetic.

my stance, if you are new to the sport and don't entirely know what you are getting into, wear a helmet.. if you know what you are doing, make up your own mind.. i am a grown up. i have been riding a snowboard since 1989 and i just started wearing a helmet this year. imagine that..


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

huckfin said:


> stupid position to take. will it also keep me from breaking my neck on a failed 100 foot gap attempt?
> 
> what about those folks that don't ride rails, don't ride trees, and only ride groomers at a very medium/slow pace? are they in the same danger as guys in the park and riding the trees? NO! sure, it's easy to strap on a helmet and have a little extra security, but why should i HAVE to? with roper motivation i could ride an entire season with a carton of eggs in my backpack, and never break one. i don't care what other people do, i don't judge. just don't judge me for not doing it the way you do it, i take care of myself, if i get hurt it's my own problem. too bad more people don't have the sense of personal responsibility and continue to ask the gov't and corp america to keep them safe.. pathetic.
> 
> my stance, if you are new to the sport and don't entirely know what you are getting into, wear a helmet.. if you know what you are doing, make up your own mind.. i am a grown up. i have been riding a snowboard since 1989 and i just started wearing a helmet this year. imagine that..


man, take a xanax or something. nobody is trying to force you to do anything. i was just saying that helmets do serve a purpose, you tried to make it sound like they are pointless. i couldn't care less if you, or anyone else, wears one or not.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Gustov said:


> man, take a xanax or something. nobody is trying to force you to do anything. i was just saying that helmets do serve a purpose, you tried to make it sound like they are pointless. i couldn't care less if you, or anyone else, wears one or not.



will a helmet save me from a xanex overdose? funny how you advocate helmet use for basic safety, but suggest to me a drug that can easily be used to commit suicide; i know it was in jest, but still interesting. at any rate, i regret even posting in this thread, debating this subject is ignorant at best. just worry about yourselves or you'll lead miserable lives and you'll annoy the shit out of the people you preach to. ciao


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

huckfin said:


> will a helmet save me from a xanex overdose?


umm... it'll save you from falling over from overdose and cracking your head.:dunno:


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Gustov said:


> umm... it'll save you from falling over from overdose and cracking your head.:dunno:


:laugh: Too funny


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

skippy79 said:


> I don't wear a helmet
> For many years people haven't worn helmets, only in the last few years it has been coming more "in" to wear one, in Austria helmets for kids under 12 are compulsory. If someone chooses not to wear a helmet it's their choice, and if they crash and have serious injuries it's their problem, the same as if I crash and turn into a veg, it's my problem and not the millions of skiers/boards out there.
> 
> It's not the same as bikers having to wear a helmet
> ...


If you live in the U.S. and you become a veg, you would become everyone else's problem. If you become a veg, you can't work. If you don't work, you don't make money. If you don't make money you can't pay for your health care. If you can't pay for health care then you go on medicare. If you're on medicare everyone else who is working and paying taxes is covering the cost of medicare. So, you really do become everyone else's problem.

That being said, I'm all for your right to choose if you want to wear a helmet or not. Even though I don't personally know you, I'd hate to see you get hurt and not be able to snowboard anymore.

Most people need to be realistic and just realize helmets only help to a certain extent.

You could be better than White, Rice, Terje, and all those other guys combined. All it takes is some other dumb ass running into when you're barely even moving to ruin your whole day. I'm just a n00b so I was going slow doing heel side in a straight line down the green. Some other idiot going full speed just slammed into me from behind. I'm just glad I didn't get injured, but you know where I'm going here.

Anyways, just be safe and have fun.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

some people should just stay home if they can't enjoy life without gov't safety intervention.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Danger Mouse said:


> If you live in the U.S. and you become a veg, you would become everyone else's problem. If you become a veg, you can't work. If you don't work, you don't make money. If you don't make money you can't pay for your health care. If you can't pay for health care then you go on medicare. If you're on medicare everyone else who is working and paying taxes is covering the cost of medicare. So, you really do become everyone else's problem.


Not if Ron Paul gets elected  Thats a whole nother topic though.

I wear a helmet when i want to ski off piste, in the glades where ill be skimming closely to trees, or in the park. i dont wear one on groomers.


----------

